# Mesquite "Wood-n-Cactus"™ Jr. Statesman



## MesquiteMan (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not posted any pics in a while so I thought I would throw this one out there. Just took the pic tonight so I could get it up on my website. This is a Mesquite "Wood-n-Cactus"™ in Blue Galaxy on a Jr. Statesman. "Wood-n-Cactus"™ is a new blank I am making where the cactus is cast with "Worthless Wood". This is NOT a segmented blank. The finish is CA.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## el_d (Jun 16, 2009)

Very cool Curtis.


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 16, 2009)

Very NICE I need to get one or five!!


----------



## igran7 (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW!!!!!  Very nice Curtis.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 16, 2009)

You only put that onhere to watch us Drooool!, and I'm glad you did, very striking, the contrasts in materials show up and compliment each other,  Amos


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a beautiful blank and an exquisite pen.


----------



## BigShed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks excellent, very unusual combination of materials and it works.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 16, 2009)

Up to your normal `very high` standards Curtis, glad to see you posting pen pictures that we can aspire to!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW Curtis!!! That is just FANTASTIC!!!!!! Every combination you have there is perfect! And not to mention your pics are KILLER!!!!!


----------



## artme (Jun 16, 2009)

Any better Curtis and I might slink back into the swamp from which my ancestors supposedly arose. Beautiful!!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jun 16, 2009)

Curtis,
   That is a great idea to join the two. Your work is always amazing, but I think I like this idea the most. Great job and looking forward to trying one of those out when I get some money together..
That blue galaxy is a cool mixture as well.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice Curtis !


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a wonderful mix , they look great together .


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Druid (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent work Curtis as always, the choice of contrasting colors and material is eye catching.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a really nice combo Curtis.  Looks like a tree being struck by lightning.


----------



## jyreene (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, looks like I'll have to convince the wife once again to buy more blanks.  You guys need to quit making such nice looking things.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

Very, very nice combo. Lovin the colors!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Curtis,
I love it.  This is an awesome conbonation.  The color is teriffic.


----------



## Horace Whitaker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Real nice blank*

Have you put a price tag on them yet?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful pen Curtis, how do you get your cactus so white?


----------



## moyehow (Jun 16, 2009)

I love it.  Nice job.  Great combination.  How do you get such great pictures?  Are you using a photo tent?


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeous pen.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 16, 2009)

Beatiful pen and excellent work!


----------



## Richwall (Jun 16, 2009)

What can I say but Wow, like allways your blanks and finishing are awesome, do you have any for sale? I would like to try a couple. Richard


----------



## el_d (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like we can start to beg for a demonstration for the next IAP chapter meeting. :biggrin: :bananen_smilies008::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 16, 2009)

Fantastic..............what else can I say


----------



## altaciii (Jun 16, 2009)

There you go again.  It always costs me money when you post stuff like that.  Great lookin stuff! (again)


----------



## TBone (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful job Curtis.  But then I'd expect no less from you.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful pen.  Nice work on merging all the different materials together, seamless.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2009)

Curtis, great idea, I like it! are you going to offer these blanks?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.  To answer a couple questions...

I use a home made photo tent that I made out of mesquite and a white bed sheet!  It is very fancy with screen spling to hold the while sheet material in place and it all comes apart easily for storage!  I also use 3 5,000k compact flourescent bulbs in the 10" aluminum shop lights from Home Depot.  I also use a tripod and use the timer and shoot in aperature priority mode.  My camera is a Sony DSC H5 (non SLR).  Othe than that, it was just a bunch of trial and error until I got the settings I liked.

As for availability of the blanks, yes, I am making them and selling them on my site.  I am currently out since I only made 10 or so.  They are a real pain to make trying to keep it all together to get the most cactus in the small viods.  I will have more up soon.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Emaxx3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Curtis - Beautiful pen and awesome pics!!! Thanks for describing your photo setup. I need to make one myself and would love to see a pic of your setup, if you care to share.  Again, awesome... can't come up with a better word to describe this one.

Jon


----------



## dasimm (Jun 17, 2009)

You deliver yet another stunning pen.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice blank and pen.  Really exceptional combinaiton for the blank.
The colors are crisp and bright.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

